# Has anyone tried surgery?



## whatalife (Aug 30, 2004)

I work with someone who had the surgery and they say it helped. He doesn't have to take any meds and he says no symptoms. I'm going stop taking PPI drugs and take Zantac and watch my diet. If my stomach feels better (I suffer from IBS) but the heartburn persist, I may get the surgery.


----------



## skully (Oct 31, 2004)

I had the surgery 4 years ago. It helped the reflux, no more choking at night, and was able to stop all meds.But, I cannot eat any large amount of food, because I get pain and diarreah.Drs diagnosed IBS D after surgery, Coincidence?I wonder sometimes. Nothing is without risk.Would I do this again? yes.Has anyone else out there had surgery, and getting diarreah afterwords??


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

I may need surgery - your notes give me hope! I can't seem to stop refluxing, unless I don't eat at all in the evening, but I can't sleep if I am hungry. (I also don't sleep at all on a full sick stomach!)I have IBS-C so if I got diarrhea - maybe that is from the pressure on your intestines to expel? I think the surgery might help my C because only pressure is what helps me go to the bathroom. Can you still eat at night with the surgery? Do you get full even faster? (I can't afford to lose anymore weight...)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I had a Nissen Fundoplication and a large hiatal hernia repair done 18 months ago and it has helped tremendously. I just had an Endo done this last Wednesday and the Gastro said the Nissen is definitely doing what it should do (keeping the acid in the stomach instead of coming back up into the esophagus) because the Barrett's looked good. No indication that more erosion of the esophagus is taking place. Yippee! I do experience some acid reflux once in a while, but the doc said to take Pepcid or Prilosec OTC for that when I get it.Skully is right about not being able to overeat without consequences. I also have to be careful about the size of the food particles I swallow. If it's too large or dry or I haven't chewed it properly, I end up having esophageal spasms. Not fun.But, I agree.....I'd have it done again in a heartbeat. It has worked wonderfully for me.Before the surgery, I was sleeping in the rocker/recliner in an upright position. I couldn't lie down or even bend over without horrible acid reflux. And no matter what I ate or didn't eat, I had reflux. It was awful. It was burning the bottom of my esophagus. Once you have Barrett's, you always have it. It is a precancerous condition caused by the stomach acid washing back up into the esophagus. It can also affect your voice over time. Your voice can become more raspy and the esophagus narrows, making it more difficult to swallow foods. You must try to do your best to prevent acid from washing up into the esophagus and eroding it more. I took Prevacid for 3 years straight. The reflux got so bad that my Gastro told me to take as much Prevacid as I needed to keep the acid down and to schedule the surgery as soon as possible.


----------



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

I read that with the Fundoplication you can get "gas-bloat" symptoms from not being able to burp or vomit so there is severe abdominal distention. (That would be no different than what I already have with IBS-C!) Has not being able to burp been a problem for either of you?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I have no problem with burping. When I need to belch, I do. LOL. And the gas is no different than before the surgery.I know that sometimes, the surgeon can make the Nissen Fundoplication too tight, which might cause the symptoms you are talking about. My surgeon inserted a soft, plastic tube through the valve to use as a "gauge" when he did the stomach wrap. He did a complete rap with me....he felt a partial rap was not going alleviate the horrible acid backwash.I had esophageal spasms for about 6 months after the surgery. That is quite normal to experience. After 6 months, they settled down and now I only experience them once in a great while and usually if I try to swallow something really dry or a larger, firmer piece of food.I suggest finding an experienced surgeon.....one who has done quite a few of these procedures. And ask if you could perhaps talk with other patients who have had this done to see what they have to say. My surgeon was very good. He is also a pediatric surgeon, but does general surgery as well. He was very good and very kind.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I have had the surgery twice. First time worked really good for 6 years. Then I started having reflux and chest pain. I had developed a large hiatal hernia and the stomach had gone through the diaphragm and attached to the esophagus. Had surgery to repair that and tighten the Nissen. I wasn't sure that it worked for a while but now I don't have heartburn, no chest pain and no medication for it. I can't eat large amounts either. If I do overeat I have pain in the left shoulder. Doc says it is from nerve damage in the diaphragm and there is nothing that can be done about it. Sometimes when I burp it hurts in my shoulder also. I can burp but cannot vomit, I dry heave which is horrible.Would I do it again? In a heartbeat. Life after the surgery is so much better. Hopefully, I will never have to do it again.Feisty, those esophageal spasms are nasty buggers aren't they. I took a rather large pill at work the other mornig and it triggered a spasm, I didn't have any Xanax with me and the spasm lasted for about 2 hours. Thank God I don't get them often. Before the first surgery, I got them all the time.


----------

